# Free Book ! Fallen Angel the passion of Coppi .



## Adam4868 (2 Apr 2020)

As per title and pic.Kindly donated by @roadrash .So if anybody else has some time on their hands for some reading 🙄
Usual put your name forward and I'll post on for FREE.


----------



## samsbike (2 Apr 2020)

Yes please if still available 

Thanks

Sam


----------



## Adam4868 (2 Apr 2020)

Sorry meant to add I'll give it a few days and I'll pull a name out of a hat or something.


----------



## Kernow_T (2 Apr 2020)

Yes please and naturally would be passed on (in a week???) in the same way


----------



## Adam4868 (5 Apr 2020)

Anyone else before I flip a coin ? Ill wait till tommorow to prolong the exitement.


----------



## Kernow_T (7 Apr 2020)

Ha, let me skip this one as in all honesty a two and three year old are meaning I wouldn't have a minute to relax and open a book and I don't want to keep it for weeks whilst someone else could be reading and enjoying it!
Cheers


----------



## Adam4868 (7 Apr 2020)

That means its yours @samsbike if you pm me your details ill post when I can.


----------

